# compak k3 elite or eureka mignon



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I am ranked on here as a green bean as I am a novice in the world of brewing my own espresso. So I am requesting advice to help me decide which of the mentioned grinders would serve me best. I get through about 350 grams of beans per week and I like 40 grams of extract from 15 grams.

I currently use a pavoni jdr which is set on the finest it can and with fresh beans and a heavy tamp a shot like this takes 25 - 35 seconds. Supermarket beans extract in half the time and taste horrible by comparison.

This is why I'm going for a new grinder. I have no further adjustment.

I am grinding for a Gaggia Classic by the way.

Both grinders are nearly new for around the £200 mark.

Your opinions would be valued.

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I haven't used either before we start ....

The compak k3 your looking at is the dosered version ?

The mignion the on demand ?

A new mignion is normally around £250-280 in the uk ( bella barista £279 )


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mignon has a strong following on the forum and deservedly so. If you can pick up a decent one for £200.00, you're doing well. The Elite is a doser grinder - if you're not sure what this is - ask. Mignon is a dose on demand - much less faffing.

40grms out from 15grm dose is pretty stretched - have you tried pulling 30grms from the same dose but keeping extraction time the same - around 25-30secs?


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I have and with success but in order to do so I have to do a ludicrously heavy tamp. I've never seen anybody else go purple tamping coffee so my guess is that I need to grind finer or reduce the pressure but I haven't worked it out yet. I have practically choked the machine with my Sumo tamping before now. That can't be right!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What grinder have you been using up to now? Suspect the grind hasn't been consistent.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe a dumb question but I have to check, what basket are you using?

If it is the pressurised then all the tamp or grind adjustment in the world wont make much difference! If you switched that out long ago to a normal one then carry on









As TSK says the Mignon has quite a following on the forum and is a good option for the price and small footprint. The Compak K3 I haven't seen many reviews of, although I think Londinium Espresso had a demo unit.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Been using a pavoni jdr grinder. Baskets are for 14 or 21 grams and I don't think they are pressurised. Just drinking a 35g espresso from 14g with a 30 second pour. Tastes scrumptious. Excellent rich crema.

There was a very heavy tamp involved to achieve this however. Never seen anybody else tamp this vigorously.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK what coffee is it that your using? Whats the roast date on it please?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the baskets your using just to rule that out ?

Your dosing quite low 14g

And getting quite a large extraction 35g

A 1:2.5 brew ratio over a longish time

Now to some degree if it tastes great then all is good.

Perhaps though if you tried 16g into 30-32g in 25-30 seconds you may not have to tamp so hard and you may get a little adjustment on the grinder back.

In the end though its got to taste good to you.

Have you done the opv mod for your classic BTW?


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

The coffee I'm now getting is certainly fresh from an independant coffee bar in Cheltenham. They don't roast it themselves but get constant delivery from their roaster Up North. The blend of beans is delicious.

With regard to loading 16 g into the basket I can report I have done this and you have a real fight on your hand to force the portafilter onto the group!When you do you can choke the machine up and force grounds into the shower plate. I am guessing 16g in a 21g basket would be a disaster?

As for the opv mod the answer is not yet. My portafilter has 2 outlets which appear to be cast into the bottom. The pressure gauge will not fit onto this as far as I can see. I am therefore bidding on a single exit portafilter which may help me do the customisation. This one has a threaded spout.

I looked on You Tube and was shown how to adjust the pressure of the Classic and I'm confidant that this is straight forward. Shall I have a go at trial and error pressure reduction I wonder???

On saying all this I have started using more accurate scales and managed to refine the grind a tiny amount. I have been using 14.5 slightly finer, huge tamp and extracting gorgeous drinks of about 35 g in 25 seconds.

All of a sudden things seem to be on the up although I definitely do wish to do the opv mod asap.

Thanks for your advice, really appreciated


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh. My baskets are definitely not pressurised. Checked Google Images!


----------

